# im at a loss for words...



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i just found out that my friend died today/last night... dont have a contact number for her or any close friends or family... just saw on myspace a bunch of RIP comments... I dont even know how it happened.. Wow..


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

That's what happened to my friend too.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

how did your homie die man? im sorry for your loss...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awh...OZ, Im so sorry. My Uncle just passed 2 days ago so Im right there with ya buddy. God Bless you, your friend, and all who knew her.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Man sorry to hear about it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks everyone... all i know is her sister is sorry that she was mean to her and wished they had been on the phone last night.. i think it was an overdose. cant tell for sure... thanks again guys


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh wow Oz, I am sorry to hear this, My condolenseces man :hug:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So Sorry Oz.....


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

man i am sorry!!! my prayer are with you and her family


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

start sending friends requests to her friends who commented. Ask them how it happened. I am sooo sorry OZ it is such a terrible thing to lose a friend.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oz i am so sorry. that really really sucks. 
lately, my best friend's grandfather died.. he was a great man.
and a guy that i went to highschool with (i graduated last year) died in afghanistan. they still refuse to tell his parents how he died, at least thats what the papers said. i heard that he was shot. i am so upset by this... we weren't close, but we had classes together and have had conversations and whatnot before.
i thought people were done dying overseas, so it really sucks.

i am so sorry, again. death is hard to deal with.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

MAy all of you find peace with your losses..OZ, Megan....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*update.... *

ashley was the black sheep of her family, and the friends she found herself hanging around had no interest in anything besides getting f***ed up.. She had been getting in trouble and got kicked out of her moms about five months ago... She was staying with her friend, who is TWICE her age, and they were getting messed up on the regular. i mean.. im a stoner but i dont get into the things she did... anyway, they were having an argument and it got heated... and either she pulled the trigger or they were wrestling and he shot her... which one of the two i still dont know....


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh man I am sorry to hear that. Iwas hoping that they slipped away into a drug induced coma or something like that.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh Oz...Im so sorry.  Thats always hard when its unexpected and unecessary. God Bless you!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Oh man I am sorry to hear that. Iwas hoping that they slipped away into a drug induced coma or something like that.


yeah knowing her thats what i thought... a heroin or oc overdose so she would have gone peacefully... i want to go find that sob


----------



## GodBlessPitbulls (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about it.Everyone suffers when involved with an addict.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

sorry for your loss i have a few freinds that died and i found out through my space. what a horrible way to find out that type of thing. well my prayers are with you.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> how did your homie die man? im sorry for your loss...


He got shot.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread, I'm so sorry OZ, it's never easy when someone is taken before their time.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oz, you said yoou wanted to go find the guy that did it, but 2 wrongs don't make a right. SHE is not hurting anymore, only the ones she left behind are. "Finding the guy" who did it won't bring her back. Besides it sounds like he is on a short rope to hanging himself. Peace my friend, peace.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------

